# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Proponują mi operacje wymiany kręgów szyjnych na 3 implanty plus płytka tytanowa.

## przonak007

Proponują mi operacje wymiany kręgów szyjnych na 3 implanty plus płytka tytanowa. Czy jest to operacja której należy się obawiać. Czy po niej będę sprawna fizycznie i będę mogła pracować fizycznie. Jakiego stopnia jest ta operacja? 

To wynik Rezonansu :

Od prostowanie fizjologicznej lordozy i niewielkie kifotyczne wygięcie kręgosłupa szyjnego. 

Na poziomie C3-C4 widoczna pośrodkowa wypuklina krążka międzykręgowego modelującego worek oponowy. Prawy otwór m/k na tym poziomie jest nieznacznie zwężony przez osteofity tylno-bocznych krawędzi trzonów sąsiadujących kręgów. 

Na poziomie C4-C5 widoczna jest pośrodkowo - prawoboczna przepuklina krążka która wraz z osteofitami tylno-prawobocznych krawędzi trzonów sąsiadujących kręgów uciska worek oponowy, korzeń brzuszny prawego nerwu C5 i rdzeń kręgów oraz zwęża nieznacznie prawy otwór międzykręgowy. Wymiar strzałkowy kanału kręgowego na poziomie przepukliny jest zwężony di 0,7 cm.

Na poziomie C5-C6 krążek międzykręgowy o obniżonej wysokości z obecnością pośrodkowo – lewobocznej przepukliny, której towarzyszą drobne osteofity kostne krawędzi trzonów. Zmiany te uciskają worek oponowy , rdzeń kręgowy, lewy korzeń C6 oraz nieco zwężają lewy otwór międzykręgowy . Wymiar strzałkowy kanału kręgowego na poziomie przepukliny jest zwężony do 0,8 cm. 

Na poziomie C6-C7  obecna kolejna pośrodkowo- prawoboczna przepuklina krążka uciskającego worek oponowy, prawy korzeń C7 oraz zwężająca prawy otwór międzykręgowy. 

Poza tym kręgi szyjne wykazują zaznaczone zmiany zwyrodnieniowe na przednich krawędziach trzonów. 

W zakresie szyjnego odcinka rdzenia kręgowego zmian ogniskowych nie wykazano.

----------


## Ryszard

Chciałbym Ciebie uspokoić: ja miałem 2 operacje kręgów szyjnych: 1 była 24 Maja 2012 i obejmowała: Discektomia C5/C6. Stabilizacja międzytrzonowa C5/C6 cage peek (SOLIS Stryker 5x12). Rozpoznanie brzmiało: Dyskopatia szyjna C5/C6. Spondyloza szyjna. Natomiast drugą operację miałem 8.Listopada 2012 i obejmowała: Reoperacja, Usunięcie trzonu C5-C6, usunięcie klatki peek na poziomie C5/C6 odbarczenie kanału kręgowego. Stabilizacja międzytrzonowa C4-C7 proteza trzonu 34 mm (PEEK) LFC, stabiizacja przednia płytką MATRIS 50mm NovaSpine. a Rozpoznanie brzmi: Stenoza kanału kręgowego na poziomie C5-C6. Spondyloza szyjna. Przebyta operacja dyskopatii C5/C6. Mielopatia szyjna. Niedowład czterokończynowy z przewagą kończyn  dolnych. Tak więc operacje pozwoliły na odsunięcie mnie od wóżka, ale chodzę do miasta na zakupy, z chodzikiem, gdyż nie mogę dłużej chodzić, jak 15-20 metrów, a ręce mam drętwe i mrowienie w palcach, tak że jestem bardzo zadowolony, że jeszcze chodzę. Pozdrawiam Ciebie i uszy do góry, będzie dobrze i nie bój się. Jeśli moje pisanie o chorobie może pomóc, to cieszę się.

----------

